
How to create an online course in 2018 - gk1
https://www.podia.com/guides/how-to-create-an-online-course
======
melling
I'm a big fan in the surge in online courses. I've purchased several on Udemy.
I recently discovered Patreon. I've been subscribed to this design one for
almost month:

[https://www.patreon.com/yesimadesigner/posts](https://www.patreon.com/yesimadesigner/posts)

I've been using the author's 365 Days of Creativity to help me learn design
and use it as content on a new blog:

[http://h4labs.org/category/design/](http://h4labs.org/category/design/)

